

Show HN: My open source, minimal CS Conference Tracker - bdamos
https://github.com/bamos/conference-tracker

======
sciurus
This looks neat! I keep a similar list for conferences focused on web
operations. All the data is in a YAML file, and it's four lines of ruby
(excluding the template) to generate the site.

[https://github.com/webopsconferences/webopsconferences.githu...](https://github.com/webopsconferences/webopsconferences.github.io)

[http://www.webopsconferences.com/](http://www.webopsconferences.com/)

------
showhndaily
We published a huge list of conferences at
[http://techconfs.co](http://techconfs.co). List has not been updated yet for
2016 dates, but maybe you can find some new conferences of interest on the
site.

------
calebm
Nice idea. I've wanted something like this before when I was looking for cool
conferences to attend. I added OSCON to it.

